# How long will Red Snapper Keep in the Fridge?



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

I think I've gone 4-5 from the day it was caught/cleaned to the day I fried it. Has anyone kept it in the fridge for 6 days? I have some from last Sunday I would like to serve on Saturday. Would be nice not to freeze it for 2 days just to thaw it.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

You should be good.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

It will be fine just keep it from sitting in water.


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

Good deal, thanks guys!


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

slushy ice water is best.. in frig for 5 days or so


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

As previously stated, Keep covered with ice and never let the fillets set in water. Keep the melting ice water drained off. they are good for at least two weeks that way.:thumbup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

younghooker said:


> slushy ice water is best.. in frig for 5 days or so


Water will ruin the fish, the best thing to do is put ice in a gallon zip lock and place it on top or do what Sealark mentioned and just keep covered in ice and keep the water drained off of it.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i've even frozen the fish whole without cleaning them the day i caught them. thawed out and cleaned, they don't seem to taste any different.
anybody ever tried this?

jack


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Never froze then cleaned. I kept them on ice for a day then cleaned. 

Keep the water drained off like others have said and they are fine.


----------



## BWNN (Nov 17, 2009)

I have kept in fridge for a week in zip lock bag surrounded by ice. No problem!


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

of COURSE filets should be in a ZIP lock... then slushy ice is colder than ice...


----------

